# Helio Gracie, RIP



## Jonathan (Jan 30, 2009)

I didn't see this news in this forum, unless I'm just going blind...

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...4?slug=ys-mmaweekly012909&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Sad to hear... can't imagine what MMA/BJJ would be like without his influence.


----------



## MJS (Jan 30, 2009)

I believe its in the Hall of Remembrance and Grappling sections.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 30, 2009)

Ah, so it is- apologies.  I really should peruse this site more and become more familiar with the different areas!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2009)

People are still finding out about his death, it seems.


----------



## astrobiologist (Jan 30, 2009)

I just found out now...  Good lives deserve good deaths.  Remember a man for his actions and his heart, and allow him to live forever.


----------

